# Leash & 2 collars (one back-up)?



## dogdad (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, so after recent 2 near-misses with Spirit's prong-collar popping-off, I'm steadfastly taking the advice of '_pyratemom'_ and ALWAYS working with 2 collars in training. (and please realize that right now I'm dumber-than-dirt with most training stuff , so have to ask these dumb questions).

We've been using a prong-collar with 6'ft lead, and I just added a quick-link and another clip attached to a choke-collar to get the belt-and-suspenders approach satisfied. However, in looking thru all of the online catalogs, learning sites, etc, I'm noticing that a metal choke collar isn't used, but a fabric-type 'dominant dog' collar (to use Leerburg's name for it) instead as the backup-collar.

How come? Is there a safety-issue?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not sure, but my gut feeling is that the nylon dominant-dog collars have lower abrasion than the metal ones, thereby making their motion (on/off) smoother and more reliable. Or perhaps they're just lighter and easier to maintain? Then again, it could be just a "public perception issue" - ie. "dominant dog collar" is more socially acceptable than "choke collar." 

In terms of using two collars, that depends entirely on your dog, situation and equipment. If you're dealing with a dog that may be handler aggressive, then your setup of prong + dominant sounds right, as prongs can and do break (especially the cheap ones), and you don't want to be in a situation of not being able to control a dog that's going after you. One caveat is that you have to be sure that a correction with the prong will not also apply a correction with the backup collar.

I also use a backup collar when I have a prong on, but the backup is either a martingale or flat collar, and it is usually not connected to the lead. In my case, the backup is there purely in case the prong breaks - it is not for immediate control of the dog.


----------



## flyfisher22 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have used a dominant dog collar and my guess would be that it is because it is very precisely fitted so it would not move around and interfere with the prong collar. They also make a nice leash with two buckles, one slightly shorter to connect to the prong for corrections and and one slightly longer to connect to the dominant dog collar to act as a back up restraint. 

Cam


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Cesar Milan and Ed Frawley are just very good salesmen. Any collar that is not going to fall apart or come over the head of the dog backs out will do. A metal choke chain is fine as long as it does not interfere with the function of the prong.

I like nylon slips as back ups really only because they come in my favorite colors: royal purple and turquoise.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks y'all. All good points, excellent food for thought. I like the point about abrasion, and also that maybe the chain links of the choke-collar would interfere or catch on the prongs. Fabric would be better, in that case.

And to clarify, the choke-collar is the back-up collar (and connected to the lead by a longer clip). The 2 times she slipped the prong-collar was near a busy parking-lot where we train - not fun.

Heh-heh-heh, the color thing is very important, I'm learning. Wife decreed Spirit's color is 'red' (bed, leash, flat-collar, toys, etc), and I'm surprised she isn't sporting a rhinestone-studded collar ... yet.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a Rottie puppy in my Thursday class, pink everything...including the pink prong.


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

I use the prong and flat collar. I attach the round ring of the prong to the flat collar with a good carabiner.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

kshadow said:


> I use the prong and flat collar. I attach the round ring of the prong to the flat collar with a good carabiner.


I use the prong collar with a slip collar with the carabiner connecting the prong to the dead ring of the slip.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Since my dogs already wear a flat collar with tags, I use this tab as a backup: Leerburg | Leather Pull Tab

The leash is attached to the prong collar and the o-ring of the tab, and the hook on the tab is attached to the flat collar. If the prong were to fail, the leash is still attached to the flat collar via the tab.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

I use a mini carabiner to connect the prong to a discrete slip collar (very similar to the 'dominant dog collar'. Works great!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DDC would work as would several other suggestions but all you need is a flat collar and a carabiner:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0c8rztq1vg&list=PLB6f2gzhz_Ak2_ONTW9dFASaVSlT2WyRR&index=3


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Findlay said:


> I use the prong collar with a slip collar with the carabiner connecting the prong to the dead ring of the slip.


Same here but my connecting device is a tiny bit different. The overall method works well if the prong comes apart.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> Same here but my connecting device is a tiny bit different. The overall method works well if the prong comes apart.


Same here but my connecting device is a tiny bit different. The overall method works well if the prong comes apart. The slip collar also prevents the dog from slipping out of it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite has gotten his prong off in the past too. When I use the prong I also use a choke collar. The choke collar is a size bigger (maybe even two sizes)and attached on dead ring,


----------

